
The Greatness of William Blake - lermontov
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/dec/03/greatness-william-blake/
======
ghshephard
If you like Blake, I'd recommend: Dead Man.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112817/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112817/)

------
anguswithgusto
One of the most underrated poets of all time. What's incredible is that during
his lifetime, he was known more for his painting than his verse!!!

~~~
jonah
I haven't read much of his work, but I love his art.

------
glial
Blake can be difficult to read, but is absolutely worth it IMO, esp. his
longer works.

------
verytrivial
I walk past his grave every day or so. There are often fresh flowers left
there. I like that powerful works can be rediscovered over time.

